# I'm making an RPG game, I want tempers in it



## Osaka (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I'm messing around with something called RPG maker, so I wana make an RPG game. I dont really wana say yet what tis going t obe about, but I want to know if any tempers here wana be in it. 

If you want to be in it, say so and also say what role you would like to do. (most people wont be main characters or something. but say whatever you wish for your character to be like or to do)

I need alot of people, so don't worry if you think that there are too many...

(as people say what they want to be ill update this post)

(by the way, you might want to give a few choices of ideas for you, incase one cant be done)

*Make Your Own Character*
Ok, now I have found something really neat. it will let you make how you want your character to look. Female Male

please try not to be stupid or I just wont use you at all. but it will really make things interesting if you all create how you wana look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh.. and to use it, pick a hair, then the next tab and so on. then click the button below the character area to save it and post the pic here

Here is everyone who has posted (if I missed anyone let me know.)
Please try to make a character with the character maker make a NEW post with it. 


Spoiler: Character




Banger: Town Drunk

Sharpz: Bartender

Shinji: ???

Vulpes Abnocto: Mid-boss like

Tinymonkeyt: Save her, then she joins

DokiDoki98: Master of a ninja dojo

ball2012003: A boss you face

Leon1977: Teaches skill

Licardo7: Sells stuff

Twiggy12: Weird guy

LivingToDie: Sells weapons

omatic: Enemy

Tropicana: NPC with anime/game quote

moozxy: Tree

Depravo: VOice from a toilet

Hadrian: Guy who comes on to everyone

CockroachMan: Cockroach. Hadrian's pet

Broken Skye: Retarded NPC you ask for directions

Toni: SECRET

WildWon: Spell

da_head: Blacksmith with weapon colors

BiscuitBee: Item Seller who appears alot

El-ahrairah: Wandering merchent

playallday: jerk

Xcalibur: Helper

p1ngpong: Troll boss

AceAlabama: Brick in a wall you get advice from?

Raiyu245: Enemy

PlutonPress: Someone who helped stop something in the past that you are trying to stop now

DKAngel: Inn person

granville: A goat farmer

NeSchn: A Boss

Bridgy84: An enemy with a beard

jgu1994: NPC that says something about a team 

Law: Some kind of referance I dont get... but a guy in a forest...

TTDSman18: An easy boss

Dinofan01: NPC with yoshi head?

swimmeringer: homeless guy

War: a moody pessimistic pirate seagul

zidane_genome: Advice for secret area

Reaper: Guard

Cablephish: New person moved in

VariantDevil: Dark side

Echo: Random guy who is random

Leamonde.Halcyon: NPC that yells at you for being slow

MicShadow: Shop owner

raulpica: Random thing that says "ZOOM! BOING DAKOTA!"

psycoblaster: a RARE sword. PSYCOBLASTER

Sstew: Something dealing with death

Yira Yamato: Greeter

Pizzaroo: A sign

Calafas: A zombie. (zombies dont eat so you cant be vegitarian)

jdbye: bad guy (dark clothes)

mthrnite: bald guy sitting on a fance spouting nonsense

jph: a rat

alex: dark mage cosplay. sells expensive stuff

Martin: ???

assassinz: Character dealing with music spells


----------



## Banger (Feb 10, 2009)

I will, and I want to be the local town drunk. And or can I be a Tiger?


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I be mayor or maybe the bartender so I can get Banger drunk?

Or can I be the PC with the potion in it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...oh wait this isn't Pokemon.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to be in it!  As long as I live happily ever after with you I'm game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding, I just DONT want to be the main character.  Make me different...but with black hair.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2009)

*looks around* 

My character would be annoying. He'd talk really big just before the hero handed him his own arse on a silver platter.
Something like "Mid-Boss" in Disgaea.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 10, 2009)

oooh cute!
can i be some girl that gets in trouble somehow and then you end up saving her
and she decides to join you on your quest!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I be a glitch in the game that makes it crash?


Thanks in advance.


Love p1ngpong


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 10, 2009)

Can i be some random that says random WalrusGuy Youtube poop lines?
mainly being:
-It tastes like a cross between a pineapple
-luigi, the princess cant make spaghetti
-I told you a million times, stop touching the pee-ness
-Dinner!
-PENISH!
and thats about it. unless i can also have
-Bagel!Bagel!Bagel!Bagel!Bagel! THE BAGEL SONG!


----------



## Osaka (Feb 10, 2009)

guys, try to be SOMEWHAT serious... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;;


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 10, 2009)

Put me in it 

Ill be the master of a ninja dojo(and the first boss)

And NO MATTER WHAT the last dungeon is a nuclear waste plant, and the mods are all bosses (Toni= final)


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 10, 2009)

i wanna be in it
ill be a friend of the main character who you call for advice or something
and then betrays you and i turn into a villian
other possibilities:
a boss you face
someone who joins your team but dies in a tragic accident
milk man who throws bottles at your house because you fired him
or a guy who unlocks your full power and gives you the advice to save the world


----------



## Leon1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

i'd like to be the one who teaches the HERO the ultimate technique/magic in the game.
thanks!


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I be the creepy guy in black that's always in the same town as you and spreads rumers about you and later find out that I"M YOUR FATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And pimp slap you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ether that or just one of those backup people in the town that tells you useless crap that you already know or is just common sense?


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 10, 2009)

What RPGmaker are u using?
If it is RMXP, I may be able to help you.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Feb 10, 2009)

oo oo i wana be the guy who buts into people conversations randomly and eventually get pimp slapped by the random wierd guy who is your father, then you find out im your uncle and that i really am just a pain in the ass


(if had free time i would help you with the contructing of the game, but i have school, and school is depressing so dont blame me for that)


----------



## LivingToDie (Feb 10, 2009)

can i be the one who sells weapons and armor and stuff !?!


----------



## omatic (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to be the guy who you fight as a boss, but then later joins the party (temporarily) and is somehow a lot less powerful since I'm on the "good" side.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 10, 2009)

The NPC that always has a gaming or anime references in his sentence.


----------



## moozxy (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to be a tree that thinks it's not a tree.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to be a voice from behind a toilet door. You don't even have to draw me.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to be the guy that comes on to everyone.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Any places for some sort of Cockroach monster?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Any places for some sort of Cockroach monster?


You could be my pet!  My character could walk around with you on a leash.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 10, 2009)

Osaka, can I be some retarded NPC that you ask for directions? xD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Osaka, nice idea, I see you've been very productive while away..

If you wish, you can add me as anything as long as it's Radioactive related..I could be some kind of a Boss, or something, it doesn't matter if my role is big or not, I'd just like to have something Radioactivity based! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a surprise to you, I bet!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooo i want in too. Dunno who or what i'd be, but i've always wanted to be a video game character!


----------



## da_head (Feb 10, 2009)

mememe! (i'm white, with dark brown hair).
umm what do i wanna be....hmmm

1. a guy who lives in the forest by himself, and is slightly insane. when u speak to him, he sends u on a long quest where u will end up with a strong weapon, that inflicts damage upon oneself.

2. a blacksmith, where hwen u take weapons to him, i make em any color u want (or if that can't be done, black and red). (yes i'm evil)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to be the Item Seller that appears in every town.  Then the heros will ask, "Haven't I seen you around before?"  Then I'll say, "Oh, we item sellers all look alike.  We're family!"

OR an anthropomorphic bee that hangs around the heros with witty (or shy?) remarks normally in delightful puns... who, at the second last boss, sacrifices their life to sting a weak point for the killing blow just before the heros are wiped out. ;_;


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

Oooo i wanna be split into two. Wild & Won. I'll be the slightly immature 2ndary characters that are magic users, but aren't quite sure of themselves. Then, when the walls are closing in, we can turn into statues and save the da... oh wait.

Yea, i'm back to the "i dunno what i wanna be" track.

Stoopid Palom and Parom... stealing my character ideas


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to be that strange, out-of-place merchant that always seems to show up in a dungeon right as your backpack is full of sellables or when you've chugged your last potion.

...Or, I could be the priest in town that's responsible for bring back your cronies from the dead, lifting curses, etc......for a fee, of course.


----------



## da_head (Feb 10, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> I'd like to be the Item Seller that appears in every town.  Then the heros will ask, "Haven't I seen you around before?"  Then I'll say, "Oh, we item sellers all look alike.  We're family!"


lol pokemon!

hey nurse joy! wat r u doing here?
o that was my cousin (or something like that lol) we all look alike ^^


----------



## Translucentbill (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha a few weeks back i had thought about making something like this, but then i realized i dont know how to make games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd be happy to be in it or help design anything!


----------



## playallday (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to be in it!  I mostly make fun of n00bs so try that.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd love to be in it. Maybe I can be the mascot that gives you tutorials?

I don't want to be preying on little girls and have a limp in my leg though. If I do, you're my first victim!


----------



## moozxy (Feb 10, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I'd love to be in it. Maybe I can be the mascot that gives you tutorials?
> 
> I don't want to be preying on little girls and have a limp in my leg though. If I do, you're my first victim!


He lies.
He'd like to be the Wii expert that everyone goes to for Wii advice.
Orc told me he'd like to be the Xbox expert, or an expert in Asian Dramas.

I know nothing about playstation.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> guys, try to be SOMEWHAT serious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok, I would like to be an evil troll, hated by all, who later on reforms his conduct and becomes good and popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Dont forget DS-X, Croatia and p0wning!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## AceAlabama (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to be a talking brick in a brick wall.  Maybe I could give a really useless "tip" like "Press B to attack!".


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to be a rival!


----------



## PlutonPress (Feb 10, 2009)

I would like to be the guy who's name is always quoted in the book in the library.

You know, like the legendary guy who already done in the past what you are trying to accomplish right now? Yeah, that one.


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 10, 2009)

Could i be the animation that brings ppl back to life eg: spell etc etc =]
or maybe the second character of the game
or the person at the inn where u can rest up for the day
or even dungeon boss number 3 =]


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 11, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He lies. 
Moozxy secretly told me he wants to be the playstation expert. He was too embarresed to say though.


----------



## granville (Feb 11, 2009)

I want my own ranch as a goat herder on the world map somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And if you talk to the goats in a certain order, I reveal myself to be a secret summon. The summon has me raise a goat army in battle and butt the enemies for massive damage.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to be a boss.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 11, 2009)

I just want to be evil under my other name..... Bitchwood!!!!!  That's evil right?

Edit: I also need to have a bad ass beard!!


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 11, 2009)

Could i possibly be an NPC talking to another guy.

Guy 1 says:There's no "I" in team, Reknew.
Reknew: Yeah, there's no "U", either. So I guess if I'm not on the team, and you're not on the team, then nobody's on the god-damn team! The team sucks!

Thanks! Gl with the rpg too


----------



## Law (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd like to be in there somewhere, maybe as some sort of crazy person that walks around the woods constantly, often getting trapped behind trees because of how god damned retarded I am.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to be the 1st lvl boss that is like ridiculously easy but are put in place to help the story line as well as get you ready for the challenge that is the rest of the regular mobs that you fight that are as hard as the first boss but are entirely pointless other than mindless grinding which in the long term makes people dislike the game but in the long run develop a fan base and a spawn of many games like it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can I be in it? I'll just be one of those random guys in the town if thats cool.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 11, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Could i possibly be an NPC talking to another guy.
> 
> Guy 1 says:There's no "I" in team, Reknew.
> Reknew: Yeah, there's no "U", either. So I guess if I'm not on the team, and you're not on the team, then nobody's on the god-damn team! The team sucks!
> ...



RvB FTW


----------



## swimmeringer (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, so I would like to be in please.

Requests:

Secret final boss (that's way harder then you ever imagined, like 50x stronger than "final" boss")
A homeless guy
An attack blimp pilot
A weird guy that stalks you and you see him everywhere

Or just anything, really.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 11, 2009)

PlutonPress said:
			
		

> I would like to be the guy who's name is always quoted in the book in the library.
> 
> You know, like the legendary guy who already done in the past what you are trying to accomplish right now? Yeah, that one.


I dont really know what you are trying to say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## swimmeringer (Feb 11, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> PlutonPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know... Like in LoZ: Wind Waker where you're trying to reaccomplish what the real Link actually did before, and stories were told about him and stuff. You know?


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd like to be the moody pessimistic pirate seagull!


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2009)

I gave you my suggestion via IM yet you insist I post in this thread


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I gave you my suggestion via IM yet you insist I post in this thread


Same.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 11, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Can I be in it? I'll just be one of those random guys in the town if thats cool.


I just wanted to add onto my character if possible. It would be cool if I just had a regular human body but like a yoshi or dinosaur head; which evers easier. And maybe I could say something like
"....
....
....
What do you want?!
...
Oh its a game, huh?
I'm still not going to say anything."
Something really awkward and weird like that.


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 11, 2009)

Can I be a bartender?  Or a shopkeeper?  Mid game perhaps... so it's not memerable... or the guy who has to give you a bit of advice or something for a secret dungeon, or something stupid...


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 11, 2009)

You should also have a shop named bungie and have two guys outside of it.
Tucker: Bungle...
Church: That's an 'I', you idiot.
Tucker: Oh! Right... Bingle... 

And yes, RVB ftw!


----------



## Reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be the guy that guards someplace.


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 11, 2009)

If there's anymore room in your RPG, can I be in it?

I can be like the new kid in town or something.

By the way, are you going to try to make this game reminisce of the Mother series? Because the sense of humour in those games is epic, lol.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be the coffee shop owner, if there is one.


----------



## PlutonPress (Feb 11, 2009)

swimmeringer said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the long wait for my reply.

I meant to be the guy from the legend. Like if the RPG is about some sort of prophecy that happen every X years or so, I'm the last one who accomplished it, and his story is told in books that you find everywhere and in every house that have a library. I just want to be a legend, some guy you keep hearing about, yet you never see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Sorry for my bad english, if I made any mistake.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello! Can I be in this RPG? I'm a Game Designer-to-be and I want to be on the dark side (if there is one) and if there isn't one, I want to be a villager named Vari that pwns with a sword and possibly help the main character with something. (btw im a guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Splych (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanna be in the RPG =D

I wanna be the random guy, that is waay random. And also, the guy that has powers to control wind.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd like to be a recurring female NPC that shows up in every town and yells at the main character for being too slow and whats the world coming to with lousy heroes like you? kind of thing!


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 11, 2009)

can I be the guy on the team that hits on every girl he meats besides the smoken hot one that's already on the team and also sleeps right next to them and stuff. I mean  come on Brock, your just retar.......... oh......wait....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  lol

Also, maybe the out of work porn star. Or a Nidoqueen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:


			
				jgu1994 said:
			
		

> You should also have a shop named bungie and have two guys outside of it.
> Tucker: Bungle...
> Church: That's an 'I', you idiot.
> Tucker: Oh! Right... Bingle...
> ...


lol, I laughed ssssooooo hard reading that

Oh can I be GLaDose?


----------



## Osaka (Feb 11, 2009)

so Licardo wants to be Brock and Leamode wants to be Misty?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Feb 11, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> so Licardo wants to be Brock and Leamode wants to be Misty?








 EW I always hated misty she was such a prick...and not a very interesting character either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I prefer to think of my NPC as more like...hm....an older mercenary who pushes the team through goading


----------



## MicShadow (Feb 12, 2009)

This thread amuses me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I be an owner of some far off shop, or in town shop, or just some mercenary?


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Feb 12, 2009)

i dooooo


----------



## raulpica (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess I could be a random Mr. Saturn saying "ZOOM! BOING! DAKOTA!" and the likes.


----------



## psycoblaster (Feb 12, 2009)

I want a sword named after me, unlockable by a cheat or by going in a secret place or something.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't really care for that right now, maybe later when the project is in progress. But Osaka, how far are you in it?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

Oooo, if i haven't been placed as a character yet, could i be a high level magic spell instead? Don't really care about what the spell would be, but that would be fun to be referenced as a mad damage dealing (...or revive w/ full heal for team?) kinda dealie


----------



## Sstew (Feb 12, 2009)

*raises hand*

Can I be the Grim Reaper.. or Death

Maybe if you die, I make a quick cameo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2009)

I wanna be the first character you find in the first town and say "Welcome to Corneria" with a FF1 like text screen and sound =P
xD


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 12, 2009)

I want to be the first signpost that says:

"warning, dungeon ahead!
disclaimer: your noobishness may cause you to die in this first dungeon. The first save spot is after this dungeon. meh"


----------



## Osaka (Feb 12, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> I don't really care for that right now, maybe later when the project is in progress. But Osaka, how far are you in it?


right now im looking through alot of sites and finding scripts to make the game more fun to play


----------



## Calafas (Feb 12, 2009)

Can I be the vegetarian zombie-with-the-sense-of humour?


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 12, 2009)

I want to be one of the bad guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dark clothes, cape, magic and all that.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2009)

I wanna be a bald guy sitting on a stone fence spouting nonsense.


----------



## JPH (Feb 13, 2009)

I wanna be the adorable rat that gives helpful tips throughout the game.


----------



## alex (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried something like this on another forum, but I never got far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to love playing around with RPG Maker. 2003 was the best for me(I didn't like XP, this was before VX)

Anyways, could I be some random guy who dresses like a dark mage(and other cosplay, maybe even cross dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and sells ridiculously high priced items near the character's home town? And gets mad at you every time you don't buy(I think this was possible, I'm not sure, it's been a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

and in the end you need to buy something from me that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(okay maybe not this but w/e)


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 13, 2009)

I wanna be that guy that does that stuff.


----------



## assassinz (Feb 13, 2009)

If you want to be in it, say so and also say what role you would like to do. (most people wont be main characters or something. but say whatever you wish for your character to be like or to do)

Put me in your game! 

I can be a character that uses the power of music to defeat his foes or heal party members! For example if my character uses jazz as his attack or spell it will make enemies more relaxed, making their defense go down. If you use death metal it will totally destroy weak enemies and make more powerful enemies start moshing, effectively causing them to attack each other. Use "country" as a spell and it will make enemies run in disgust and drop an item, or become sick/poisoned (hah). Basically all my attacks and spells would be named after all genres/styles of music. Oh and instead of "spell" in the menu for my character, you'll have to use "music" instead. I don't cast spells, I play music!

My ultimate attack is the "Death Oratorio" where the entire party yells, "This is your darkest day!", and attacks the enemy all together and in one move, inflicting massive damage. It's effective against either a group of enemies or single enemy, but all party members must have at least half of their health and be carrying at least one musical instrument, or a page of music! Oh and my character must use "train" on all party members before this attack becomes available.

You'll first see my character chillin' out by a large body of water, where he's been making musical instruments and training to destroy evil with the mystic power of music! You can equip me with different instruments, as well as with weapons and armor.
So you could have me attack with a guitar and slam it over an enemy's head, or use a sword and slice off an enemy's head!

You can design my character similar to something like this, except with a shamisen or sanshin instead of a sword:


----------



## Osaka (Feb 13, 2009)

ok I changed the first post. and...

*Make Your Own Character*
Ok, now I have found something really neat. it will let you make how you want your character to look. Female Male

please try not to be stupid or I just wont use you at all. but it will really make things interesting if you all create how you wana look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh.. and to use it, pick a hair, then the next tab and so on. then click the button below the character area to save it and post the pic here


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I, JesusChristMonkeyBalls, be included? Maybe as a crazy person ranting about nonsense from a sidewalk. I can look decidedly average, nothing special there.

On second thought, the name is probably too long to fit in a dialogue box or it may offend peoples religious proclivities.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Orc (Feb 13, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> ok I changed the first post. and...
> 
> *Make Your Own Character*
> Ok, now I have found something really neat. it will let you make how you want your character to look. Female Male
> ...


I suggest the people who want to be in Osaka's game use this and post your character. Try editing your first post to include this too Osaka.

EDIT: And *NO* you can't be Kamina.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 13, 2009)

I included a list of people who have posted now


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2009)

can i be a savage, who is a level boss called rowan sagvae
p.s. here is the sprite




attack: Maul
Defend: Creature protection


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 13, 2009)

BYAKUYA.




about job in the game have no idea lol



wait whai am i doing this"?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2009)

name: mthrnite
occupation: sage
attacks: confusion, flattery
defense: ambivalence


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: Cablephish
Occupation: Currently unemployed
Attacks: Carved Stick
Defense: Carved Stick


----------



## Sstew (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: Sstew
Occupation: Shopkeeper of Magical items./Necromancer
Attack: Shadow Strike
Defense: Smokescreen

Since I couldn't make a Grim Reaper I changed my mind.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: Bridgy
Occupation: Pain in the heroes ass, Evil as woah
Attack: Blade of Sin,  Death Strike,  Lucifer Gaze
Defense: Hell Parry, Demonic strength


----------



## ackers (Feb 13, 2009)

Guy that plays keyboard for sparklepussy.


----------



## Calafas (Feb 13, 2009)

My zombie character


----------



## PlutonPress (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: PlutonPress

Since I'm not supposed to be in the party or whenever (you can make me one if you want, i won't be mad for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, even if it's only temporary ) you can use me for everything you can think, plot related or not.

But please, if you make me a party member, I'm a sword user.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: Elrinth
Occupation: Mage Adept
Attack: Fireball, Thornado, Glacial Spike, Earth Coffin, Surge
Defense: Magnetic Barrier


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: WildWon
Attack: Punch
Defense: Punch
Magic: Mystic Punch
Likes: Hawaiian Punch
Dislikes: being punched.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 13, 2009)

I could be a barmaid in an pub that refuses to serve anything but tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(or forget that last part, there's loads of people here so walking around with a one-liner's cool too)


----------



## Splych (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, so I guess I should just re-do this again just to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name: Echo
Occupation: Unknown (Changes all the time)
Attack: Spazz
Defense: Anti-Spazz


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay, i know my post was stupid, but you left me out. also, if you're going to put me in as i first posted, maybe put me in a comedy club. anyway, my new 'job', i'd like to be the helpful hint guy that follows you from town to town. like the hint guy in earthbound. also, my sprites i guess are rather unique. its kinda for nostalgia and about the release of retro game challenge. anyway, heres my sprite DL Link.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P9EYSV9V


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

*Name:* Toni Plutonij
*Attack:* Pneumatic Stomp
*Defense:* Glow-Green Aura
*Magic:* Radioactive Force
*Likes:* ..to rule with power and justice
*Dislikes:* Disloyal and Disrespectful people

If I saw it right, my status/role is SECRET, I wonder what am I supposed to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, if you'll need some Sprites, this is mine "custom" I made!


----------



## alex (Feb 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyways, could I be some random guy who dresses like a dark mage(and other cosplay, maybe even cross dress) and sells ridiculously high priced items near the character's home town? And gets mad at you every time you don't buy(I think this was possible, I'm not sure, it's been a while)
> 
> and in the end you need to buy something from me that helps(okay maybe not this but w/e)







*Name:* _Alex_
*Occupation:* _Ridiculously priced shop keeper, but in the end carries some rare item, and he sells it cheap, not knowing what it's worth.(if you want to put this)_
*Likes:* _People who buy his stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cosplay._
*Dislikes:* _Loiters!(SP?)_

I don't really want to have him fight, it's fine just being there.

Maybe if you're okay, I'll edit it a bit, and you can change if I ever feel like it?

what about face sprites? I know there was a generator somewhere, but it wasn't like this. it was for a more fighting look.

thanks for adding me too!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 14, 2009)

*Name:* General Pirate Sonic (aka GPS)
*Occupation:* Loitering around that ridiculously priced shop.
*Likes:* People who believe his seafaring war stories. 
*Dislikes:* People who dislike loitering.


----------



## Teh Worste (Feb 14, 2009)

MAKE ME QUICK !!!  




IN B4 BANNED !!!


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 14, 2009)

Name: Kuraudo
Occupation: Stalking Main Character
Likes: Stalking
Dislikes: Being Stalked
Attacks: Magnum Blast, Shadow Slash, Forbidden Inferno
Defense: Barrier of Destruction, Lightning Parry

Make me a guy that the main character sees nearly everywhere.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 14, 2009)

I wanna be an npc that stands in the corner of a building often accessed that keeps saying "lol" everytime I'm talked to but every hundredth time the player talks to me gets a free common or a slight chance of rare item.

Oh, I want to be facing a wall as well and turn around when I'm talked to!


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I always wanted to be a blue haired ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: yay, got it working


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ummm

Random guy you find at multiple places.
Get to train with him for fun and
Also repairs/upgrades items for free
Ask if the player wants to pay him

Might get something extra if you do, might not, you can decide that.

And when asked why hes at so many places go with "Bored, looking for something to do." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure which one looks better, so choose the one that doesn't already look like someones then?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> BYAKUYA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed.


----------



## anandjones (Feb 14, 2009)

Uh you may not accept me. Oh well.






Knowledgeable guy, who also beats people up? I don't know.


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 14, 2009)

heres mine(i think it looks pretty good)




i want to the enemy thats in every level
and i want to be the really strong guy
whom everyone has a hard time defeating




u know the repetetive one
the one where u keep getting annoyed of
lol
i want every one to see me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also is this going to be a homebrew game for the DS?
if it is then i will be so HAPPY!!!!!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 14, 2009)

*Name:* Vari
*Occupation:* Traveler
*Likes:* Battling, Danger, Adventuring, Training, Weapons
*Dislikes:* Supervising, Annoyances


----------



## Santee (Feb 14, 2009)

name:ichi?

occupation: castle guard 

Likes: not letting people in the castle

Dislikes: getting beaten up by people trying to get in castle


----------



## fedgerama (Feb 14, 2009)

Name: Jeff (You can change it to some official sounding name if you want (see occupation below))
Occupation: Town Mayor (if it isn't taken already)
Likes: Structure, Discipline...
Dislikes: Disorder, Chaos, Things out of his control...


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 15, 2009)

hey fedgerama
ur one looks really good
nice work
and i also like VariantDevils too
that one looks amazing 
its better than mine


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I be this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one?

Make me a lone wolf, someone you won't see unless you explore a town carefully, he'll give you some nice advice and stuff, but won't join your party


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 15, 2009)

Name: Densetsu
Occupation: Ninja Master

*EDIT*
I personally don't like how the sprites look in the app suggested a few posts below, but here's my alternate character in case the ugly sprites end up being used:


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone who's making characters: Use this instead.
http://charas-project.net/charas2/index.php
The chas are in the same style, but it has a lot more faces and clothes and everything else. There's a downloadable version with more features.
Offline version: http://charas-project.net/charas_ex.php?lang=en

It also has a battlecharset generator and a faceset generator, but those are not available as offline 
versions.

With the other one all the chars look the same.


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2009)

from jdbye's page:





from famitsu:





My job? I'm just a talking lion


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 16, 2009)

From jdbye:





From Famitsu:





Occupation: Delivers awkward silence. But sucks at his job because he'll end the awkward silence with "I'm not saying anything... damn it, not again."
Oh one more thing. If your going to use the Famitsu pic, can you change the plate on my face to white like in my avatar. I tried doing it myself but I looked like I got cream pied.


----------



## da_head (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for choosing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name: da_head
Occuption: Blacksmith


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 16, 2009)

well heres mine before from the first website




and heres mine from the other website
lol, this one is funny




i can't get the .gif to show up
but try and imagine what it would look like
cause the .gif is a LONG link
lol

i prefer the first website
it looks much better
and my character looks way better too
i mean look at it
my one is a beast
but jdbye said and i quote


			
				jdbye said:
			
		

> Everyone who's making characters: Use this instead.
> http://charas-project.net/charas2/index.php
> 
> oh and i already said what i want to be on my other post
> ...


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 17, 2009)

Zarkz: 14 yr old who thinks he's an evil villain ( stays in his room all day )


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 17, 2009)

lol
hey thats pretty good
i havent heard from Osaka in a while
whats he/she been up to




lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

Osaka is a she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm guessing she's working on the game


----------



## raulpica (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh well, seeing I can't find a decent Mr. Saturn charset out there, I just created two normal chars:

Nice one, this one is preferred:





Reserve one:





*Name:* _raulpica_
*Occupation:* _Powerful Mage/Warrior_

Thanks for the game, Osaka


----------



## LivingToDie (Feb 17, 2009)

Name : 12philip12/philip
Occupation : Selling Weapons or armor / Father of the main character / Wise person that gives other people advie

:







And also :

Name : Pknight
Occupation : Strong Somebody thats in the extras or is like a boss or something


----------



## WildWon (Feb 17, 2009)

jdbye said:
			
		

> Everyone who's making characters: Use this instead.
> http://charas-project.net/charas2/index.php
> The chas are in the same style, but it has a lot more faces and clothes and everything else. There's a downloadable version with more features.
> Offline version: http://charas-project.net/charas_ex.php?lang=en
> ...



Haha i was wondering when the charas project would be mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

I used that a while back and made TONS of characters. I wonder if they stay saved on their server 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Might be time to find out


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought osaka was gone forever... glad shes back tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have 2 ideas
Shadowboy
A> Creepy weirdo in the tavern who makes vague sexual references @ the female characters and talks about hentai with men.  I mean really vague, like mostly mumbling with a few words like  "hentai" mumble mumble "tentacles!" Mumble oh no HERMAPHRODITE!!!!" mumble.  Depending on the ESRB rating you want can also give the main a hentai manga to boost energy.  XD




B> Main hero.

C> Main hero's sidekick.

D> Perverted boss.  Talks about hentai, etc.  Can be combined with A> for a plot twist.  
"I bet you never thought I'd be a boss!"
"Um, who are you again?"
"Remember?  The guy from the tavern?"
"No"
"..."
Note the weird transgender crossdresserness XD


----------



## Gore (Feb 17, 2009)

Was I supposed to use jdbye's? Osaka hasn't seemed to have said anything about it so I won't bother.

Name - Brass
Occupation - Cook/Chef






If he is to be preparing food, it should likely be lots of spaghetti. He should probably mention the spaghetti he has prepared a lot of, too.

Whether he sells lots of spaghetti or is just there to say a few lines, it is up to you, if you even use my character.


----------



## Rigle (Feb 17, 2009)

Umm...This character is called..."Aura"...and she's a...an Angel!


----------



## moozxy (Feb 18, 2009)

ok since there are no tree like characters, I'd like to be a person who thinks he's a tree


----------



## Man18 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## KendoKhan (Feb 18, 2009)

i wanna be a random ninja that pops up in different towns and asks you for money for ninja research 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the title should be Scientific Ninja Kendokhan

heres the character link
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2105efe...04e75f6e8ebb871






this ones kinnda cool with the big robot arms lol


----------



## playallday (Feb 18, 2009)

Name: Played
Attack: Mouthing off
Defense: Running away
Magic: Can talk for hours
Likes: Talking
Dislikes: Other people talking


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 18, 2009)

Can i be this one?




*Name*:Super Ninja Mage Guardian Lucky
*Occupation*:Guardian
*Attacks*:Ninja attack, Sky upperpunch
*Spells*:Blue fire, Tornado, Bolganone
*Defence*:Reflect triangle
*Likes*:Cheap rare stuffs
*Dislikes*:Expensive rare stuffs


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the game would look a bit wierd, with all characters looking very similar


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Umm. You forgot my name on the character list. 




If you can make a coffee shop owner, that would be best. If there isn't one, I'll be some sort of shop owner.


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 20, 2009)

everyone is looking good
keep up the good work
i wonder where Osaka is
because she has to see what people want to be in the game
and she might miss out a few people


----------



## imz (Feb 22, 2009)

Can I be this?






I'll be some sort of knight, you can even make me incompetent or a noob I don't really care


----------



## jokster2010 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Second Website (I Forget)

I wanna be the smart-ass secret cocaine partner you get when confiscating Hadrian's cockroach

Name:Co-crainium

Attack:Heroin Hammer

Defence:Fairy Dust Defender

Occupation:Crack Dealer


----------



## alucard77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Could I be the crazy guy in the game, that realizes he is a character in a video game.  Or the pot head character

I wanna say things like:

"did you ever feel like there was this big controller moving you around left to right, right to left, and if it hit hit the A button, I would say something else?"

"you ever feel like someone is looking over all of us?  Like there is this huge person outside, looking into a little plastic thing into our world, deciding all that we do?"

"you ever feel like someone will shut something off and forget to save, and then we would have to do everything we just did all over again?"


----------



## Reaper (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's the update to my character


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, I really have no idea what kind of role I would be supposed to play..

NavadeHo - Upcoming person.


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 23, 2009)

hey jokster2010
heres ur pic(fixed)




ur welcome





lol
u look like a smurf!!


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to be "MastaMind the CCLVII" (Boss) and if that's possible can I have a dungeon with some minions? Thank you berry much Osaka

my sprite:






Moi


----------



## Osaka (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry for no reply for a while. I have read everyone's post so dont worry. ^^


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Feb 28, 2009)

Oo I'll post the sprites later but can I be some sort of high class mercenary called... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Phantom? I'll PM you the sprite sheet. It should take a while so I'll try sending it to you today or tomorrow


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 28, 2009)

why can't u show the sprite here?
so everyone can see it


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to be a store!


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Feb 28, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I want to be a store!



Dang it. I wish that was my idea


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 28, 2009)

actually, a weapon/power up/armor store!


----------



## oliebol (Feb 28, 2009)

If the offer still stands, and it is okay with you, then I would like to be an innocent school boy that all of a sudden changes into an enemy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evil enemy:









Innocent school kid:









BTW: if this is not possible then pm me please ,  then I'll think of an other idea and then I'll post the new sprites


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 1, 2009)

Well okay its because I need to finish my sprites and I'm spending ages on it., then I'll post it here?


----------



## Advi (Mar 1, 2009)

I want you to make me a character. Perhaps an alien. I could talk like this.


----------



## jaywilson (Mar 2, 2009)

Can i be the local schizophrenic ?


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 2, 2009)

There it is! That's all I've managed because I've been busy recently so I'll start on the moving sprites later and if you'd like some battle sprites then just say so and I'll try getting it as soon as possible.


----------



## Splych (Mar 2, 2009)

That is just a FireEmblem Roy recolour~! You should start splicing or fully custom sprites. I can only splice at the moment, but learning how to fully custom sprites.


----------



## Spectralpulse (Mar 3, 2009)

Can i be the old pervert, who is the only one with knowledge of were to find that thing thats nessasary to the quest. 
I also carry a watergun.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 3, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> That is just a FireEmblem Roy recolour~! You should start splicing or fully custom sprites. I can only splice at the moment, but learning how to fully custom sprites.


Okay but due to my lazyness I shall probably take about a week or half a week.


----------



## steve007 (Mar 3, 2009)

My name is steve can i play a kid that was rased by wolfs and have a abilty to change in to a wolf a white one and make sure you make me look cool ok i have light brown eyes can i do his voice for you we can go with this im a voice artist hear needs to have a agent ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have middem brown hair please email me if you want to get my voice in this RPG as well


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 3, 2009)

I wanna be the reaper with black wings who walks around because i am bad ass like that.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you going to use any scripts or you'll just go with the stuff RPG Maker has inside?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 5, 2009)

Osaka how is the game coming? Just wondering..


----------



## Orangegamer (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW its been a long time since i made a post on here
lol..............its been a month...............
so.....hows the game coming?


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanna be in it! Make me that character that is usually hidden in a level, but is always hiding behind something so you can't actually "see" them.
My original idea of this comes from Super Mario RPG - Legend of the 7 stars. Go to Mushroom Kingdom, and go North of it [ it = inn], then go west. In the corner you can talkk to someone, but you cant see them as the inn is in the way.


----------



## oliebol (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it dead?


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 3, 2009)

Umm can someone please try and make my sprites for me I seem to fail whenever I attempt and I'm trying to find a lot of tutorials on C#


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 5, 2009)

i wanna be megaman, a friend who follows you around helping you fight.
ill give you the sprite sheet in my next post/edit
here it is: http://sprites-inc.co.uk/files/Ryuusei/Roc...ockman_RnR1.png
got 'em from some sprites rip site

do you need shooting sprites?
or dashing sprites or someother sprites, or are you happy with the moving ones?


----------



## alex_0706 (May 7, 2011)

can i join (bus use my youtube name mrdarknessblade ) (it's a better name for a game)

but is it an online or ofline game????

if it's ofline i can help

(using the programm: gamemakre 7/8 pro)


----------



## Zorua (May 7, 2011)

Can I be in it?
About my role, I really dunno. 
Just make me a cute little well-doer.


----------



## Snailface (May 7, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> can i join (bus use my youtube name mrdarknessblade ) (it's a better name for a game)
> 
> but is it an online or ofline game????
> 
> ...


Wise fwom your gwave!

Or not, lol.


----------



## Zorua (May 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, just saw that the OP was posted in 2009.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 7, 2011)

I want to be the one who spouts inane nonsensical stuff that somehow manages to be useful.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 7, 2011)

i wanna be a super awesome strong enemy :3


----------



## tajio (May 7, 2011)

I used to make RPG games using RPG Maker VX as well. It's a good little program.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 7, 2011)

I'll be in it. I want to be an awesome person with dual swords who is just awesome, you can decide the rest.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2011)

I've been making an RPG for the last few years. Most of my friends are in there somewhere. I did resist the urge to make myself the main character, although there are certain elements of myself in him. My actual sprite appears fairly early on. Lead character has rescued the heroine, and they make their way to a little village. They try to arrange to stay at the inn but with no money, the bartender offers them a room...if the heroine will strip for the amusement of the patrons. I decided to be a bit cheeky here and have the lead just sit down and wait instead of defending her honour (it actually makes sense from a character standpoint) and if you watch carefully as he walks across the room, I wave directly at the camera from the bar with a big cheesy grin on my face. Total fourth wall breaking but it's funny watching people's faces when they notice it.

Most of my friends are in there somewhere, same with my fanfics. Only fair. They inspire me, so I show my gratitude. My best friends are normally fairly significant to the plot but if I do put myself in, I usually use elements of myself for the lead but it's mostly original work. My actual self is generally a background nobody, like the little hidden me at the bar, I rarely contribute to anything other than easter eggs.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 7, 2011)

Dead topic. Topic creator have not responded to thread for the past year...


----------

